# Picnic



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi friends 

Thought I would share some photos of my lovely Picnic ... 5.5 months old  




























Hope you like her


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

What a sweetie, she has such a cute face


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww beautiful picnic,she is gorgeous an has grown loads too xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwww she is very cute and so fluffy!!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies xxx

Do you like her copper highlights?

I did try to capture the stripes in her coat .. tiger Picnic  such a soppy fluffy tiger at that ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Do we like her? We LOVE her! She's so tall now, what a grown up little girl


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoo Secrets ..


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Picnic is gorgeous! Great photos. I love the cockapoo secrets one, so nice to see them together!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww love Honey and Picnic together!! Whats the size difference between Honey and Picnic? They look similar size now.

x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

she is beautiful....
eden looks just like her..
will have to put some pic's of her on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is so big and so beautiful!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!! wow she grew fast!! awwwwwwwww


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't believe how grown up she is JoJo......she's scrumdiddliumptious :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow Picnic has grown so much, I wouldn't have recognised her from the little puppy pics! She's gorgeous, and I love the copper highlights. How much does she weigh now? S x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't beleive Picnic has got so big! Shes beautiful. It doesn't seem that long ago that you posted that Picnic chocolate bar picture to tease us all! :smile2:


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Omg can't believe she is 5.5 months old already! Where does time go?! Picnic is a wee stunner! Beautiful. Emma x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

what a big girl she is now!! lola sends some sloppy licks her way xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a great ad for 'Barking Heads!' - Picnic looks so grown up and delicious - scrummy face! JoJo - did you get Honey from Polycinders? I was 'puppy surfing' (just can't help myself!) and the breeder has a pic of her on her website under cockapoos!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous pooch! She is really beautiful, really really beautiful xoxoxo


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww she is lovely


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Awwwww love Honey and Picnic together!! Whats the size difference between Honey and Picnic? They look similar size now.
> 
> x


I am trying to hold off measuring until her 6 month weigh in and measure, but I think she is only about half an inch shorter than Honey :S



karen pearce said:


> she is beautiful....
> eden looks just like her..
> will have to put some pic's of her on.


We need more Eden pics please  



Janev1000 said:


> What a great ad for 'Barking Heads!' - Picnic looks so grown up and delicious - scrummy face! JoJo - did you get Honey from Polycinders? I was 'puppy surfing' (just can't help myself!) and the breeder has a pic of her on her website under cockapoos!


Great ad for Barking Heads .. she is a lovely big healthy girly  

No Honey was not bred by this breeder.. thanks for letting me know .. the pic is Honey in my garden :S:S



Thanks everyone for your lovely comments .. Picnic is sending you all a cockapoo sniff of love xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JOJO!! Someone stole a pic of Honey! oh my...not good practice!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh they've both grown, lovely girls. Can't wit to see pics of Picnic with the sun shining on her, they'll be great spring time shots x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> JOJO!! Someone stole a pic of Honey! oh my...not good practice!


I guess I should be flattered really .. it is a lovely pic of Honey ... so nice, I want to buy her all over again   but there really is only one Honey-Bunny and she is my gal  



wilfiboy said:


> Gosh they've both grown, lovely girls. Can't wit to see pics of Picnic with the sun shining on her, they'll be great spring time shots x



Oh yes sunshine .. we need some of that ... I will get lots of photos of Picnic in the sunshine .. promise   
..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous Picnic! She has grown so much and is lovely! Fab photos  xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes JoJo you should definitely be flattered about Honey - it's such a lovely pic! It's a bit naughty for a breeder to have their own website though and not show one they have previously bred!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes it is flattering that she liked honey so much to use her....she is gorgeous....but not good to advertise someone else's dog.
I can't get over how gorgeous they both are!!!!! Wish I could come for a picnic and honey snuggle!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

As everyone else has said..... I can't believe how much she has grown  She is gorgeous as is Honey  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving the picnic and Honey pics.. you must be really proud to have two such
beauties...Picnic does seems to have grown overnight


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Arhhhhhh I love Picnic, beautiful puppy x x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh she has really grown JoJo- what a gorgeous girl.

I love the combo of the two of them one dark and one cream and clearly the sisters love each other. Awwwwwww xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks my cockapoo friends for your lovely comments about my girls ...  they love you right back xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What lovely pics JoJo! Picnic is scrumtious,she looks identical to Buffy except the colouring of hers which is so unique i love it! Also i am digging the cockapoo flares she has,they always make me smile when i see Buffy's legs they look like she has shaggy tousers on...cute xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

pixie said:


> What lovely pics JoJo! Picnic is scrumtious,she looks identical to Buffy except the colouring of hers which is so unique i love it! Also i am digging the cockapoo flares she has,they always make me smile when i see Buffy's legs they look like she has shaggy tousers on...cute xxx


Fluffy cockapoo flares .. that made me laugh Becky .. you are so right .. have you got any pics of Buffy? please share some with us xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know. I go away for a little while and Picnic goes from cute puppy to gorgeous bigger puppy in not time at all.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I don't know. I go away for a little while and Picnic goes from cute puppy to gorgeous bigger puppy in not time at all.


Ahh thank you ...

Welcome back Julie .. great to see you back on here ... hope you are staying around, really fun on here at the moment, all fun fun fun .. 

Right, no pressure ... but please show us Millie pics ... I bet she is so grown up now ...


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Picnic is gorgeous JoJo and so is Honey and not forgetting Oakley at your folks.

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh thank you ...
> 
> Welcome back Julie .. great to see you back on here ... hope you are staying around, really fun on here at the moment, all fun fun fun ..
> 
> Right, no pressure ... but please show us Millie pics ... I bet she is so grown up now ...


I'm so glad fun is back. The other, which we shall not name, drove me away 

Now as for pics of Millie. I did get a looovvvvellly new camera from Santa and it has proved a dream. Dead easy to use and there is a function takes pics of dogs when they're actually looking at the camera. I took some over Christmas, fab. However, since then, Millie has been back to the groomers and I'm a tad embarrassed with her cut


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah Julie ... it's great to see you back... we missed you ( I asked Janet a few times where you had disappeared to...)...I'm sure Millie is still gorgeous, come on don't me shy...
I will see you at the grooming course if not before .. it will be great to catch up.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh goodness she is beautiful! I love the 5-6 month look of our pups, so cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I'm so glad fun is back. The other, which we shall not name, drove me away
> 
> Now as for pics of Millie. I did get a looovvvvellly new camera from Santa and it has proved a dream. Dead easy to use and there is a function takes pics of dogs when they're actually looking at the camera. I took some over Christmas, fab. However, since then, Millie has been back to the groomers and I'm a tad embarrassed with her cut


I think we need a whole gallery of Millie please .. come on, we have all missed you and Millie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rufini said:


> oh goodness she is beautiful! I love the 5-6 month look of our pups, so cute!


Don't get me wrong I adore new born puppies and that 4-6 weeks age is sooo cute, but my fave age is at 6 months when you really get a feel how they will look as an adult but they are still puppy cute too  

Actually I just love cockapoos at all ages lol .. just cockapoo crazy I guess


----------

